# THe famous 01314 code.. help please



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

car started fine, I had the vag pluged in, fired up the soft ware and was setting up a few blocks to log, and the car died, I cannot connect to the engine block anymore, it times out.and asks to retry or cancel

here are the codes

VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N

Chassis Type: 1J - VW G/J/B Mk4
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,17,19,22,35,46,56

Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1C0 907 379 K 
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103
Coding: 0018945
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
004 - No Signal/Communication
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
Address 17 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1J0 920 906 J 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V62
Coding: 07232
Shop #: WSC 00000
3VWRE69M13M001593 VWZ7Z0B5152329
2 Faults Found:
01177 - Engine Control Unit
64-10 - Not Currently Testable - Intermittent
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-00 - No Communications
Address 19 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
01314 - Engine Control Module
49-00 - No Communications
Address 46 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1C0 959 799 C 
Component: 1H Komfortgerát HLO 0003
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D)
25-10 - Unknown Switch Condition - Intermittent
Address 56 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio 001 0010
Coding: 00401
Shop #: WSC 00066
1 Fault Found:
01305 - Databus for Infotainment
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent
End -------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by BMFJETTA at 8:56 PM 9-30-2004_


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: THe famous 01314 code.. help please (BMFJETTA)*

should I try disconnecting the battery/
oh also , the asr light is on, and it turns over but wont start
03 Jetta 1.8T


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: THe famous 01314 code.. help please (BMFJETTA)*

the asr flashes once when i turn the key on.... i disconnected the battery Im going to try that next.


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: THe famous 01314 code.. help please (BMFJETTA)*

please, help somebody!


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: THe famous 01314 code.. help please (BMFJETTA)*

heloo???


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: THe famous 01314 code.. help please (BMFJETTA)*

Since your ECU isn't talking to anything in the car, it's no real surprise that it's not talking to VAG-COM either. 
Check all fuses.
If your ECU is chipped, I'd look there there next (especially if it's socketed).
The other clue is the fault code from 46: 00849 - S-contact at Ignition/Starter Switch (D) You might need an ignition switch. 
-Uwe-


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: THe famous 01314 code.. help please (Uwe)*

well as it turns out the ecu plug was loose, I just took out the ecu to check my chip, plugged it back in, and boom, started right up, cleared the codes, no problems so far. wow i freaked out about that!! my first day messing with vag com....


----------



## BMFJETTA (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: THe famous 01314 code.. help please (BMFJETTA)*

fixed it, it was a bad fuse.










_Modified by BMFJETTA at 11:30 AM 10-2-2004_


----------



## vjettaw03 (Sep 9, 2004)

*Re: THe famous 01314 code.. help please (BMFJETTA)*

what fuse was it that was bad cuz i'm having the same problem..thanks


----------



## atoson (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: THe famous 01314 code.. help please (vjettaw03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vjettaw03* »_what fuse was it that was bad cuz i'm having the same problem..thanks
 29, 10.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: THe famous 01314 code.. help please (atoson)*

so sure this was a fuse? I just tested a used spare ecu and its giving me 
01177 ECU - Not currently testable
01314 ECU - No Communications
if I disconnect battery it starts up and its fine, stop the car, try to start again it won't start and VAG will not even connect.
any ideas?


----------



## kepone (Jan 13, 2005)

hey BMFJETTA, you got a PM from me


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: THe famous 01314 code.. help please (chaugner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaugner* »_so sure this was a fuse? I just tested a used spare ecu and its giving me 
01177 ECU - Not currently testable
01314 ECU - No Communications
if I disconnect battery it starts up and its fine, stop the car, try to start again it won't start and VAG will not even connect.
any ideas?

Did you adapt the new ECU to the cluster/immobilizer? I think you might have problems unless you do so.


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: THe famous 01314 code.. help please (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_
Did you adapt the new ECU to the cluster/immobilizer? I think you might have problems unless you do so.

Immo disabled ..
the odd thing is that the car starts when ecu reset (battery disconnected) - however once the car is turned off the ECU appears dead (unable to connect using VAG) - lights and all work, radio. Just cranks without starting.


----------

